# Brown spotting after ovulation



## babymumma6

Has anyone had brown discharge after ovulation?? Not real sure what this means? It's to early for implantation bleeding. Tmi but it was stringy brown discharge but not heaps. I'm alittle nervous!!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

I cant say that i have. I usually get brown spotting a few days before AF. Good luck!


----------



## Sosa91

Some ppl get ovulation spotting. 
How many DPO are yu ?


----------



## griffinh

could have been just spotting as sosa says - when the egg breaks through too hardxxx babydust


----------



## baby2310

hi hun, i got what i believe to be ov spotting on cd18, which is around when i expected to ovulate. 
As griffinh said its usually associated with when the egg is being released so :dust: to you x


----------



## babymumma6

Thanks ladies.. Started to worry alittle until I read a few things on the net.. Now I'm worried that we haven't BD enough lol.. It's gonna be a long 2ww wait. Ff hasn't dedected my ov so I don't know how many dpo I am.. Take a look at see &#57605;


----------



## sblzmd

i was having some spotting the past two days and today i got a positive opk so it could definitely be ovulation spotting! BD just in case! :) good luck!


----------



## bounceyboo

good luck hun hope ou get that bfp! i was gonna ask this too, im 10dpo af not due until thursday, i got loads of discharge today whilch was clear then dried to white, sorry tmi, then i noticed that i got new cm discharge after than or around the same time but this bit had a brown tinge to it, i look after down there reg n niped myself with the razor this morning but the cut from the razor was in a different place and was red not brown! does any1 think it was implantation bleeding never get this so its new to me


----------



## bounceyboo

forgot to say i checked my cervial postion later this evening cm was creamy, slightly just slightly streachy, and when i peed there was a cloud of discharge in my wee?


----------



## Hotpink

Ive alway had Brown spotting A few days before AF but never just after Oing


----------



## Esdee

I had brown cm/ spotting at around 4 dpo, right on the borderline between ov spotting and imPlantation spotting. I have never had it before and I've been ttc #2 for around 9 months now. I am now around 11 dpo a d haven't had any spotting since. Testing in 4 days if I can hold out!

Good luck!


----------



## babymumma6

Esdee - How did you go? have you tested yet?

My cm turned alittle more red tonight.. Im so confused i have no idea what to think. It cant be AF can it? im only 3DPO


----------



## Esdee

Holding out til Thursday... Just!! Got some serious end-of-tww nerves!

How are you going Hun?


----------



## Hotpink

babymumma6 said:


> Esdee - How did you go? have you tested yet?
> 
> My cm turned alittle more red tonight.. Im so confused i have no idea what to think. It cant be AF can it? im only 3DPO

Oh hun could not be AF showing up. some women do get this after Oing and most of the time it just old blood comimg out sorry tmi but it true... JUst look at it this way your cm is trying to clean your system out thats how i put it...
LOTS OF BABYDUST TO YOU HUN


----------



## Esdee

babymumma6 said:


> Esdee - How did you go? have you tested yet?
> 
> My cm turned alittle more red tonight.. Im so confused i have no idea what to think. It cant be AF can it? im only 3DPO

Sorry Hun, I missed the second bit of your post! Any chance yOu are a bit further along, I.e. Ov'd a bit earlier?


----------



## babymumma6

Im not 100% sure what to think anymore, i think i just need to relax and wait and see what happens. I have thought about it and maybe i did O early but i got a + OPK test at CD22.. I really dont think its AF staying this early. I usually get AF 14 days after Ov..

Esdee - You HAVE to make sure you let us know as soon as you test!!!


----------



## Esdee

I have the worst luck... AF got me last night, 2 days early :cry: my hubby is away next cycle so maybe after that... Then I will hit my 12 month ttc anniversary, something I never imagined I would reach.

Goodluck Hun, I hope you get your BFP, ESP after all this drama!! How long have you got to go?


----------



## StranjeGirl

babymumma6 said:


> Im not 100% sure what to think anymore, i think i just need to relax and wait and see what happens. I have thought about it and maybe i did O early but i got a + OPK test at CD22.. I really dont think its AF staying this early. I usually get AF 14 days after Ov..
> 
> Esdee - You HAVE to make sure you let us know as soon as you test!!!

I had spotting at ovulation this month also for the first time. I am 2 dpo today and it looks gone, but I still have slightly beige discharge. Other than ovulation it could be from bding more often. I know the cervix can get inflamed. I hope yours is a good sign!


----------



## claudia_ann

I've been charting my temp and my charts have been pretty clear for me. I ovulated on day 16 of my cycle. I'm now 7 days in post ovulation and yesterday I had brown spotting.. Not so much today. In the 8 months that we've been TTC I've never had this spotting so early in a cycle. Normally I spot brown a day or two before my period. 
I'm not really sure what to think of this. A part of me is hoping that its implantation bleeding but who knows.. Maybe its just ovulation bleeding like some of you have mentioned.... but like i said, I haven't had that happen before and its happened 6 days after i ovulated.

I know 8 months isn't long by some standards but I just didn't think getting pregnant would be so hard. I spent years trying not to get pregnant and now its all I think about. :(


----------



## babymumma6

Esdee said:


> I have the worst luck... AF got me last night, 2 days early :cry: my hubby is away next cycle so maybe after that... Then I will hit my 12 month ttc anniversary, something I never imagined I would reach.
> 
> Goodluck Hun, I hope you get your BFP, ESP after all this drama!! How long have you got to go?


Oh no!!! I'm so sorry... Keep your head up high!!

I should be testing on the 30th April.. I have just spoken to my doc who is going to look at my chart and I had a blood test so maybe she can give me a good idea whats going on with my crazy body.

I also have creamy beige cm.. It's strange cause I have never had it before when I have previously ov.. I will let you know as soon as I do.


----------



## babymumma6

claudia_ann said:


> I've been charting my temp and my charts have been pretty clear for me. I ovulated on day 16 of my cycle. I'm now 7 days in post ovulation and yesterday I had brown spotting.. Not so much today. In the 8 months that we've been TTC I've never had this spotting so early in a cycle. Normally I spot brown a day or two before my period.
> I'm not really sure what to think of this. A part of me is hoping that its implantation bleeding but who knows.. Maybe its just ovulation bleeding like some of you have mentioned.... but like i said, I haven't had that happen before and its happened 6 days after i ovulated.
> 
> I know 8 months isn't long by some standards but I just didn't think getting pregnant would be so hard. I spent years trying not to get pregnant and now its all I think about. :(


This sounds so positive.. You have to make sure you let us know when you test.

Spoke to my doc who said that the spotting Is completely normal!! Fingers crossed


----------



## Hotpink

i looked at your chart hun and you dont have the spotting days on there why not


----------



## babymumma6

Haha cause I don't know how too lol


----------



## babymumma6

There we go... Figured it all out!! Thanks hun!!


----------



## Hotpink

babymumma6 said:


> There we go... Figured it all out!! Thanks hun!!

there you go now that it that good to see :bfp: is on its way


----------



## babymumma6

I hope so&#57431;


----------



## Hotpink

babymumma6 said:


> I hope so&#57431;

i do have a thread going that is called: The List of TTC Charts
you should join


----------



## babymumma6

Ok I'll have a look


----------

